# The hardest game you have ever played



## annabull (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys, what is the hardest game you've ever played???


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Hm, probably the first zelda games for NES. But they are kinda unforgiving if you aren't cautious..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 21, 2014)

Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero? was definitely the hardest one I've played and beaten.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 21, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Hm, probably the first zelda games for NES. But they are kinda unforgiving if you aren't cautious..



The first Zelda is easy. Try the second. Hah.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

I meant both games and not compared to later ones.


----------



## Murray (Jan 24, 2014)

Eledees on wii I CANT BEAT IT OK


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Hm, probably the first zelda games for NES. But they are kinda unforgiving if you aren't cautious..



I can agree with this!


----------



## Cou (Jan 25, 2014)

COD for me omg. I'm about to have heart attacks when I try to play it.

- oops kind of didn't read the section but i guess this counts too -


----------



## Flop (Jan 25, 2014)

Adventure of Link, Mirror's Edge, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (on Crushing difficulty....*shudders*), and Ninja Gaiden. EEEUUUGHHHHHHHH


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 26, 2014)

The veeerrryyy first Legend of Zelda game. So frustrating!


----------



## Kahzel (Jan 29, 2014)

TBS games in general, in the hardest difficulties obviosuly.

Like, what the hell happens on Civ V on Deity? the opponents recieve so many buffs it's so hard and stupid lol


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda and Adventure of Link are both pretty easy.

Super Metroid: Redesign, has to be the most difficult game ever. Sure, it's a hack and probably doesn't count, but it's sooo frustrating at times. Especially Tourian...


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's something... Try playing Kirby's Dream Land with only one bar of health, no lives, and on extra game mode. If you take damage, you have to start over whichever level you were on. No other Kirby game had the option to be THAT hard.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 15, 2014)

Probably the Uncharted series all around. I just cannot deal with constantly switching guns and moving cameras and crap like controls, unlike my brother, who beat Uncharted 2 on Crushing.

                    -_-


----------



## Hot (Feb 15, 2014)

Ni No Kuni. The puzzles were alright, but those dark battles kept getting harder.


----------



## unravel (Feb 15, 2014)

QWOP the one pewdiepie played hahaha


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2014)

Rust >.>


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Probably the Uncharted series all around. I just cannot deal with constantly switching guns and moving cameras and crap like controls, unlike my brother, who beat Uncharted 2 on Crushing.
> 
> -_-




The Uncharted games aren't bad on Crushing except for the first one. It's a monster.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 16, 2014)

The Darkness.

I am poop at FPSs, but I REALLY wanted to play The Darkness because the game seems so interesting -- I'm still at one point and it's so hard to beat! D:


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 17, 2014)

I THINK THE HARDEST GAME IS PROBABLY Mario Kart Double-Dash.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 17, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> The Uncharted games aren't bad on Crushing except for the first one. It's a monster.



The first Uncharted on Normal was a monster. Uncharted on Crushing = I don't know how this is possible.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess was playfully murderous.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 21, 2014)

.-. HMMMMMM :/ ACNL simply because I keep my self from time traveling!


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 23, 2014)

Bowie said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess was playfully murderous.



Imo that was the easiest Zelda game I've played/tried to play.


----------



## bluess (Feb 27, 2014)

Tetris


----------



## Nihility (Mar 6, 2014)

Contra 3: Alien Wars Super nintendo.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 9, 2014)

Since this is in the PC gaming section, I'll pick *Octodad - The Dadliest Catch.*

I finished it, and it was tons of fun, but I don't think I could beat it again if I tried.


----------



## Amy Rose (Mar 9, 2014)

I Wanna Be The Guy (and any game in the series)
Seriously, I don't think any of you guys have a game harder than these. Granted, it boils down to memorization, but that doesn't mean it isn't hard as all hell.


----------



## superheroantics (Mar 9, 2014)

Super C
Ninja Gaiden 1-3
Zelda II
Battletoads

Gotta love them rage inducing NES classics.


----------



## unravel (Mar 9, 2014)

Mega Man 1-6? xD


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 9, 2014)

The WORLDS HARDEST GAME, obviously.
http://www.worldshardestgame.org/


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2014)

KINGDOM HEARTS DREAM DROP DISTANCE

I JUST BEAT RINZLER AND IM ALREADY CRYING HAPPY


----------



## superheroantics (Mar 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Mega Man 1-6? xD



2 and 6 are pretty easy. I'm awful at 3 and 4, and 1 and 5 are just medium hard.


----------



## unravel (Mar 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> KINGDOM HEARTS DREAM DROP DISTANCE
> 
> I JUST BEAT RINZLER AND IM ALREADY CRYING HAPPY



Funny, he told me last night that all square enix games are hard (?‿?)


----------



## twinArmageddons (Mar 9, 2014)

I only remember having problems around the end of Zelda 2 but otherwise I finished that game.

Since this is listed in PC gaming, I'm going to say Diablo 3: Immense amount of grinding and hoping for good equips with excellent attributes.
Inferno mode is no joke..want a real massacre?
Play Hardcore Inferno mode, where if you die once, your character is permanently dead.
And in Diablo 3, dying is an EXTREMELY NORMAL occurrence, like, you can literally have scenarios here where you were just resurrected, only to die within a couple of seconds if you pick the wrong moves or have bad equips.

..Oh and I Wanna Be The Guy. You think you can play it without dying?
GL with that, you'd have to memorize the whole route and not make a mistake.

There are so many more games on the net that are crazy like that, you know like Super Kaizo World, a hack of Super Mario World.
Super Mario Bros. Frustration..I know I've seen plenty more.
I know all the games I mentioned are rage inducing, very sure of that.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Funny, he told me last night that all square enix games are hard (?‿?)



i dont remember saying that

but it's still true so w/e


----------



## easthastings (Apr 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Rust >.>


RUST IS THE WORST! So freaking hard to progress. I started playing AFTER they took the zombies out and its still, like, impossible. Either you get killed by a wolf or a bear, you starve to death, or you get killed by another player. So hard.

But another game I'm gonna add to the list is Dark Souls. So frustrating. It's the only game I've ever yelled at while playing.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

Counter Strike... I love to play it, but I'm really bad at First Person Shooters. I like to camp with a Magnum Sniper Rifle, as nooby as that is...


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 8, 2014)

I feel like this is super cliche, but I had/am having a hecka hard time with Dark Souls.  It's so brutal, and I think I'm playing it wrong.  But it FEELS like I'm playing it right.  I just keep getting massacred.

I'd also like to mention my favorite game, Doom.  It's not really hard by todays standard, but come on.  Ultra Violence mode was a true test of manliness back in the day.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 10, 2014)

Super Meat Boy. 8D

EDIT: I suppose that's not exclusively a PC game, but that's where I have it.


----------



## superheroantics (Apr 10, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Counter Strike... I love to play it, but I'm really bad at First Person Shooters. I like to camp with a Magnum Sniper Rifle, as nooby as that is...



>Not using AUG
gg


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's been said already, but Volgar the Viking. 
It gives me so much trouble.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't beat fricking Young Xehanort in Critical Mode for KH3D. I give up in life.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2016)

Dark Souls 1, Dark Souls 2, and Bloodborne (Didn't have a PS3 for Demon's Souls). I don't really play many hard games, so this topped it, I guess. Gonna try and plat 2/do a bunch of PvP before Dark Souls 3 comes out and I can stop getting spoiled by brilliantly-titled youtube videos...


----------



## Romaki (Mar 24, 2016)

I usually never play super challenging games because I get frustrated pretty easily, but I did play Cloudberry Kingdom and while it's very fun it just gets worse and worse with each level.

I played lots of GBC platformers as a kid but not a famous on-going series so I couldn't recall any game.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

Faster than Light. Hands down.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne was brutal.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 25, 2016)

lmao some anime looking game named?? something like xilia ?? idk it was hard and i didnt understand what i was supposed to do so i sisnt finish it
also okami, it is not a hard game in itself but the controls were so difficult to use thst it became impossible for me to play it ):<


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 25, 2016)

One of the things that first came to mind was the expert/master expert levels on Super Monkey Ball.  Another one is playing The Lost on Binding of Isaac: Rebirth.  One hit, boom, you're dead.  I managed to get all the way to isaac and almost killed him.  I know I will think of other games, but these were two that popped in my head.

Another thing that has made me rage quit for about 10 years is the arcade machine in Donkey Kong 64.  I have beaten everything in that game multiple times, EXCEPT THAT DAMN ARCADE

One day, man, one day....


----------



## Bossvelt (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol try any of the hardest difficulties on Devil May Cry and you got your answer

Souls series is one of my favorite series of all times (with bloodborne and dark souls 1 being in my top ten games of all time) but I wouldn't exactly call it hard

It is difficult but it is fair. You are given the tools you need to accomplish anything and only when NG+ comes into play do things become a little more tedious since they just make enemies HP sponges


----------



## piske (Mar 31, 2016)

The Banner Saga. Those strategy games are not my strength and I gave up on that one pretty quickly ;-;


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

For some reason, Super Mario Maker. But only the expert/super expert levels. Like dang, I think it's just me being bad at the game in general, but some levels are just troll trash either way.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 23, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Super Metroid: Redesign, has to be the most difficult game ever. Sure, it's a hack and probably doesn't count, but it's sooo frustrating at times. Especially Tourian...



Still the hardest game I've ever played. It's obvious that this game/hack is meant to be played using save states.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 23, 2016)

The original Prince of Persia.

- no restore points
- one-hit deaths
- forced to retrace your steps through a huge maze after every death
- you have a 3 hour window to beat the whole game


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 28, 2016)

I see that no one here has played Contra: Hard Corps. That game definitely gets my vote.



Bowie said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess was playfully murderous.









I agree though.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 29, 2016)

Battle Toads.  rockin beat though.

the original NES Punch Out! Mike Tyson version, i never beat ole Iron Mike...

i always thought the original Myst was pretty damn hard, altho i did beat it...


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, actually... I'd say Oracle of Ages (Zelda). As far as I remember, all those minigames were a pain in the ass to time correctly. And some of the bosses battles were very tricky! Later too, I linked with Seasons and the two extra battles at the end weren't piece of cake either... or perhaps I'm just that clumsy, ha ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



bluess said:


> Tetris



Now this got me laughing for a long while


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Ninja Gaiden for the Xbox...took me FOREVER to beat the first boss and I didn't make much more progress beyond that! That game is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 31, 2016)

King Dad said:


> the original NES Punch Out! Mike Tyson version, i never beat ole Iron Mike...



Dude, I never even got to Tyson.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

This Super Mario Bros. hack I used to have on a cartridge way back, I think it was named Super Mario Bros ! or something(yes typed like that lol).

It was really absurd, because you had to pretty much stand on the edge on those few blocks/platforms actually there and/or visible and you couldn't see if there was an enemy sometimes, not where to jump or plan ahead. 

It was fun in a way to rage on though and compared to today's Super Mario Maker things.. nowadays it's easier ;]


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

Probably one of the Zelda games. I don't tend to choose really difficult or technical games that require a great deal of thought to begin with. But I've found majoras mask to be pretty challenging. Mostly because of having to remember a certain sequence of things you have to follow before you can progress, then having to remember what you've done previously when you go back in time


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Probably one of the Zelda games. I don't tend to choose really difficult or technical games that require a great deal of thought to begin with. But I've found majoras mask to be pretty challenging. Mostly because of having to remember a certain sequence of things you have to follow before you can progress, then having to remember what you've done previously when you go back in time



Yeah, I only played bits of MM but yeah those time things and most missions in general were annoying like that and controllers were clunky sometimes.

Also I wouldn't say Yoshi's New Island is hard per se, but since they had to add that pesky gyro function a lot of stages gets really hard and especially if you want to do 100% on collecting everything, ugh.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I only played bits of MM but yeah those time things and most missions in general were annoying like that and controllers were clunky sometimes.
> 
> Also I wouldn't say Yoshi's New Island is hard per se, but since they had to add that pesky gyro function a lot of stages gets really hard and especially if you want to do 100% on collecting everything, ugh.



Haven't played Yoshi's New Island but the original was pretty hard at times. I still haven't unlocked all the secret stages. :/


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Probably one of the Zelda games. I don't tend to choose really difficult or technical games that require a great deal of thought to begin with. But I've found majoras mask to be pretty challenging. Mostly because of having to remember a certain sequence of things you have to follow before you can progress, then having to remember what you've done previously when you go back in time


Yeah, no kidding! I'm actually stuck on it, though I don't think it has to do w/ a time thing, it's just a dungeon. I haven't touched the game in some time.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

I've beaten Castlevania 3 - that one was pretty tough.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2016)

Ninja Gaiden 3, now that was some tough stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Haven't played Yoshi's New Island but the original was pretty hard at times. I still haven't unlocked all the secret stages. :/



Hm, I think the original was pretty easy, at least you didn't need to bother about tilting your tv or controller lol. I think I did more or less everything on the old, can't remember or at least on the GBA port.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2016)

... does flappy bird count ...


----------



## Ray-ACP (Sep 20, 2016)

Not really a game as such but ALL the bosses on diddy kong racing, ecspecially wizpig first race haha


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

Dark Souls ;__;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 2, 2016)

How about the original Pokemon Games? They were designed for only having one high-Lv Pokemon, likely being your starter, and 5 Lv 18ish scrubs by the time you reach Oak's Grandson at the end of the game. What do you get at the end? A cave with Mewtwo in it, and absolutely nothing else!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2016)

If we're talking difficult but FAIR, easily Wings of Vi. Everyone here should try that game. I don't think I'll ever play a fair game that was as hard as Wings of Vi ever again.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2016)

lately I played and 100% completed dkc: tropical freeze and it was ungodly hard, also I played wonderful 101 on easy difficulty but I kept dying and had no idea how do anything really. also my all time favorite game: tomb raider 3 was hard as hell, there were many times where you can't even catch a breath without running into one of those death traps...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I heard older dkc games are even harder, my god..


----------



## rocklazy (Oct 3, 2016)

Haven't played many hardish games but man those Kingdom Heart games are hard 
I only finished one and that was Dream Drop Distance.. wasted like 4 hours on the final boss >_>


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Dark souls man. Couldn't even survive in a graveyard. Truly a disappointment. Me. Not the game. The game is great.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Dark souls man. Couldn't even survive in a graveyard. Truly a disappointment. Me. Not the game. The game is great.



Don't beat yourself up. You're not supposed to go to the graveyard til later in the game. The beginning of the game has a bit of a problem where it's not really clear on where the player is meant to go.

It's definitely worth picking back up - but it's not nearly as fun with the community having moved on to the newer games.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 4, 2016)

Battle toads for me


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 4, 2016)

Lion King for sega genesis... Vectorman for that matter too
Also Civilization gets really intense on the hardest difficulties


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You're not supposed to go to the graveyard til later in the game. The beginning of the game has a bit of a problem where it's not really clear on where the player is meant to go.
> 
> It's definitely worth picking back up - but it's not nearly as fun with the community having moved on to the newer games.



First Dark Souls will always be the best Dark Souls. Recently Dark Souls 3 has been getting a lot of flak for some reason (didn't see all the bashing earlier on in the game's life) but I think it's in very close competition with the first. That's just my opinion though. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE DLCCCCC


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 4, 2016)

Jak II. I'm not sure if I even finished it, it got so hard near the end game. I love that game, but hell is it ever difficult. I think I remember reading that the developers didn't even intend to make it as difficult as it is.

I rage-quitted The Last of Us after getting my face eaten by the same Clicker about 50 times and never touched it again lol. Not sure if that counts since most people I know who've played the game haven't complained about how hard it is. Might just be me sucking at it.


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You're not supposed to go to the graveyard til later in the game. The beginning of the game has a bit of a problem where it's not really clear on where the player is meant to go.
> 
> It's definitely worth picking back up - but it's not nearly as fun with the community having moved on to the newer games.



Lol thanks for this! I may pick it up again one day, but I'm fairly satisfied with Skyrim. Some DS endings were spoiled for me, and I prefer that in Skyrim, the story sorta never ends. Even after you beat everything in the game, you can still sorta do what you want and progress? Whether it's just leveling or going on killing sprees. While in DS, you beat the game, and then sorta just have the option to do the same stuff again, but it becomes much harder. At least that's what happened in one of the games.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Fangsun said:


> First Dark Souls will always be the best Dark Souls. Recently Dark Souls 3 has been getting a lot of flak for some reason (didn't see all the bashing earlier on in the game's life) but I think it's in very close competition with the first. That's just my opinion though. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE DLCCCCC



I'm not remotely hyped for the DLC ever since I got to play For Honor tbh


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 4, 2016)

Dark Souls.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 5, 2016)

Warframe...

Your level cap = 30

Enemy level cap = 9999

Also, enemies constantly gain buffs the longer your in mission with increased enemy spawn as well, with lower hp and energy drop rates. The game is hard, but survival and defense take the cake.


----------



## Believe (Oct 5, 2016)

I really haven't played that many games so I think the hardest one Ive played was Undertale on Genocide mode. I still havent beaten Sans :l just gave up


----------



## Tao (Oct 6, 2016)

In terms of normal difficulty/games with only one difficulty setting:

Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze. It's pretty much the only recent game (this and last gen) I can think of where the default difficulty has given me quite a lot of trouble. It always felt hard but fair though, so I always felt it was my own fault I screwed something up, or that it was my own lack of perception that I missed a collectible. 

Ninja Gaiden. It's mostly just "hard but fair" a majority of the game, but it gets pretty bull **** towards the last level, especially with how the rules suddenly change in regards to where you start when you die.



For optional difficulty levels:

Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Ninja Gaiden Sigma II, Metal Gear Rising: I just grouped these together because their difficulty is essentially the same. You have to master the controls to beat the hardest mode. The enemies get more health, become more active, etc, but the main challenge is mastering the block/counter. Beating these games on the hardest difficulty essentially makes you a fully certified ninja.

Metal Gear Solid 2/3 (the Japan/EU version. US didn't have the hardest "European Extreme" setting, or so I hear): Again, their difficulty is pretty much the same requiring you to know the game like the back of your hand.



I don't know what others to mention since I'm trying to remember which were hard in a 'genuinely challenging way' and which made everything into friggin' cheap 1 hit kill 'bullet sponges' that you just get bored of shooting.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

the one not trying to get infractions :/


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 14, 2016)

theres this game on stream called 'long live the queen' super hard and multiple endings D:


----------



## KAnaliseY (Jun 30, 2018)

Probably trying to complete Yo Kai Watch 2- Psychic Specters. It took me FOREVER. The final boss (which is _way_ after the end of the storyline) is a nightmare.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

Ninja Gaiden for the original Xbox.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 30, 2018)

Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels, specifically the Famicom Disk System version easily ranks as the hardest game I ever finished. When the grueling level design by platformer standards doesn't get you, the unfair design choices and less-than-refined physics will likely bring you down!


----------



## Grawr (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm trying to think of something more retro, but honestly, I think my answer is Cuphead.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 30, 2018)

Early 9 bit Zelda games, one that have you on a flying manta ray while trying to jump around and hit the boss (minish cap I think) and (ages, awakening or seasons) had you fighting a moldorm that keeps knocking you off to floors below so you have to fight your way back to the boss only to have your butt handed to you again and again and again.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 30, 2018)

Cuphead BY FAR. Honestly, I think they made it a bit _too_ difficult.


----------



## rinabun (Jul 1, 2018)

Hollow Knight was pretty hard for me because I'm terrible at platformers in general >.<


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2018)

Minesweeper. I don't even know how people think it's fun lol 
Like I know how to play it but it's so nerve wracking and I've never been able to clear a board without gettin blown up


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 1, 2018)

My first time playing Resident Evil 4

The castle segment was so LETHAL


----------



## duckykate (Jul 1, 2018)

adventure of link


----------



## Garrett (Jul 1, 2018)

Wipeout HD on PS3. I couldn't even place third in the first race on "easy" and made zero progression.

It was a freebie given out after the PSN network went offline once, so I just gave up.


----------



## Zireael (Jul 1, 2018)

Zelda II is one hell of a game. I could only make it to the Great Palace before I gave up, and even then I'm proud of myself for making it to the final dungeon. It's been several years since I've played it, I might be able to beat it now if I were to revisit it.

NieR Automata on hard/very hard difficulty is also pretty grueling until you become overleved and find a good chip set up, then afterwards it's a cakewalk. But the opening sequence on hard or very hard? Yeah... it's tough. The feeling when you finally miss a dodge and take a hit to start over is kind of exhilarating though, that game really made my hands sweat during some sequences.

Big shout outs to Monster Hunter Freedom Unite offline. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself through that ****. There's nothing better than positioning perfectly for a hammer super pound and getting a Bullfango up the ass, then the monster taking you for a nice 100-0 HP combo with the infinitely respawning smaller annoyances. I've never played a game so infuriatingly unfair at times. They call it FU for a reason. Still one of my favourite MH experiences tho


----------



## Hellfish (Jul 1, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> Zelda II is one hell of a game. I could only make it to the Great Palace before I gave up, and even then I'm proud of myself for making it to the final dungeon. It's been several years since I've played it, I might be able to beat it now if I were to revisit it.
> 
> NieR Automata on hard/very hard difficulty is also pretty grueling until you become overleved and find a good chip set up, then afterwards it's a cakewalk. But the opening sequence on hard or very hard? Yeah... it's tough. The feeling when you finally miss a dodge and take a hit to start over is kind of exhilarating though, that game really made my hands sweat during some sequences.
> 
> Big shout outs to Monster Hunter Freedom Unite offline. Sometimes I wonder why I put myself through that ****. There's nothing better than positioning perfectly for a hammer super pound and getting a Bullfango up the ass, then the monster taking you for a nice 100-0 HP combo with the infinitely respawning smaller annoyances. I've never played a game so infuriatingly unfair at times. They call it FU for a reason. Still one of my favourite MH experiences tho



I'll agree that the earlier monster hunter games were particularly brutal, even though I use light bow gun it's still a OHKO if I get tapped by any monster. Completing the final quests for G rank are also tough, trying to defeat 4-5 of the hardest monsters in a row is scary (especially when its 2-3 at a time).

Some other things that are tough for me have to be enter the gungeons challenge mode and black ops 3s realistic difficulty.

In gungeons challenge mode it's pretty much all rng based as skill can only get you so far until a bad combo of room modifications ends you.

And black ops 3... you know how spongy call of duty characters are at absorbing bullets, try playing it where getting shot once kills you and that's what realistic difficulty is (mind you there is a one time use self revive that you can use).


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

Definitely would have to be getting over it!


----------



## Mick (Jun 26, 2020)

As for games that weren't hard just for the sake of being hard (read: bad, frustrating controls or unfair matchups) probably super meat boy. Getting through the game wasn't that bad but going for the 100% and some achievements was rough, those warp worlds got so hard...


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2020)

Aside from poorly designed retro games, I would say Crypt of the Necrodancer. Traversing randomly generated dungeons to the beat of the music is agonizing. The perma-death only makes the game more unforgiving.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 27, 2020)

Touhou Subterranean animism... I can’t 1cc hard mode... ;-;


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2020)

Hmm... probably Metroid Prime 3 on hypermode? On normal and veteran difficulties it's the easiest of the trilogy. But on hypermode difficulty, it feels like a completely different game. But being forced to use the hypermode mechanic and knowing how to manage your own health as ammo was really creative, I liked it!

Octopath Traveler's final boss was also quite a mess. The rest of the game is pretty manageable but that final boss oml. I got through it but I don't want to do that again.

And finally, the high dragon trials in Dragalia Lost. This doesn't really apply anymore since they've made so many changes to make the fights easier. But you pretty much had to play with 3 other random people, all without any meaningful communication, and all 4 of you had to play near perfectly. It was frustrating but also really satisfying getting your first clears. Now you can evaporate all of them in like 15 seconds before they get a single attack in but oh well.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Oh also! 100%ing the Wii U version of Hyrule Warriors. The later missions are pretty much all 15 minute long don't get hit challenges. ngl I still feel a bit sad at how easy the 3DS and Switch versions are in comparison.


----------



## locker (Jun 27, 2020)

Cuphead is a really tough game, the randomness of each level make the game really hard and unpredictable.


----------



## Dando (Jun 27, 2020)

Enter the gungeon! So fun though


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Seconding Enter The Gungeon. 

I bought it thinking "Oh. This looks very cute. I love the art and it looks fun!"

Most. Impossibly. Difficult. Game.

I swear the Devs will be laughing all the way down to ****


----------



## Vextro (Jun 27, 2020)

I dont play that that difficult games but probably the most challenging was hallow knight


----------



## xTech (Jun 28, 2020)

Fallout 2, I swear it made me want to rip my eyeballs out but it was too good to quit playing


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 29, 2020)

Cuphead probably? I didn't last long

Also Risk of Rain 2 on the hardest difficulty


----------



## Romaki (Jun 29, 2020)

Hollow Knight. It's so good too, you have a healing ability and failing is completely your fault. Not being able to beat the second boss has been very entertaining so far.


----------



## Taj (Jun 29, 2020)

Y’all try beating Mario Lost Levels, I’ll be waiting to hear back from you next year


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Zelda 2: Adventure of Link is really hard to complete. So many tricky fights and hidden things that can easily be missed. Though Gradius is up there as well. I had to rely on save states to even stand a chance and I can’t imagine what it’s like if I didn’t have that. I probably wouldn’t even get past the first level because I suck at dodging bullets.


----------



## Mary (Jun 29, 2020)

PMD: explorers of sky. Most of it’s not too terrible, but I remember temporal tower kicking my butt countless times. I owned a thicc (I mean huge) paperback strategy guide and still struggled. I was younger then, but I bet it’s still tough.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 30, 2020)

X-Men for Sega Genesis. I had such a love-hate relationship with that game growing up. It's absurdly difficult anyway, and I've never been very coordinated haha


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Jun 30, 2020)

Cuphead. I just can't


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 30, 2020)

mario odyssey, any platformer game I just can't I'm really bad at it, most of my deaths in ssb is me falling off the map


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 30, 2020)

Hmmm I don’t think I’ve played any really truly difficult games like Dark Souls. The closest thing I can think of is that I’m doing maddening runs of FE:3H


----------



## limiya (Jul 1, 2020)

Hollow Knight was super difficult a lot of the time, but it was also always super fun whenever you were able to get through a very tricky puzzle! It’s a plat former for the most part, but the story is also mostly unspoken and so good! I highly recommend it for anyone wanting a difficult but rewarding challenge.


----------



## Alessio (Jul 2, 2020)

Looney Tunes on GBC


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 7, 2020)

I think probably Megaman, Ninja Gaiden or something along those lines   I gave up on games like these


----------



## Misha (Jul 7, 2020)

Hollow Knight. I still have not finished it, but it's been so worth it so far. The game, story and music are absolutely beautiful, and the gameplay is really rewarding once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 7, 2020)

The one that comes to mind is_ Conker's Bad Fur Day_ for the N64.It's a fun game but I'm just not very good at it.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 7, 2020)

The hardest game I've played in recent years has to be Hollow Knight. Base game is challenging enough but some of the optional stuff is pretty crazy. Just thinking about the fight with Nightmare King Grimm stresses me out. Managed to finally beat him though. lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't really play 'hard games' cause I'm into easy going life simulation games.

The hardest one I've played so far was Halo 4. Never, have I EVER hated flying a spaceship so much. I died several times to the point that it wouldn't respawn me since I was playing local multiplayer as well.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 7, 2020)

Grew up playing Sega Genesis.

Hardest game is...anything on that dang system. Lol.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 11, 2020)

Dark Souls. I couldn't even get past the first boss you encounter... It looks like it would have been a fun game to play though. Gave me Skyrim vibes.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't know if anyone here has played it but the Lion King game for the super nintendo is really hard. A lot of it has to do with you can't save so I always lose all my lives and have to start over. the furthest I have ever gotten is level 5 and there are a lot more then that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 12, 2020)

I would probably go with Cuphead. That game took us forever to beat on co-op and we haven't even made it halfway through expert. Another close contender for me is Monster Hunter World. Down the line, that game just gets absolutely insane. I crafted the best armor I could for my current level and a lot of the enemies still wrecked me so hard late game. I just got frustrated to the point I dropped the game entirely. I did a lot of co-op too which I know increases the threat level, but I like to play with others rather than solo everything. Makes it more fun. I might return one day.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 13, 2020)

The entire game itself is not hard but the final boss of Legendary Starfy made me actually give up and sell the game. I could always get to the final phase of Mashtooth but there's a sequence where you have to spam Y button to land the final hit and my thumbs couldn't take it. Years later I  re-bought the game and only managed to beat it by using a quarter to jam the button until I won.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

kinda ashamed to say but
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door or Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
after all these years I still can't get past the easier levels for some reason. (Stuck at Chapter 2ish on TTYD and got stuck on a clock tower boss in Dark Moon)

Also maybe even Splatoon, not the hero mode or octo expansion since those are stupid easy, but it just depends on who i'm up against in online battles. Most of the time I get destroyed and can't move around correctly despite having almost 1000 hours on that game.

I'm still really bad at games after all these years since 99% of the games I play I haven't beat yet.
...I still can't even play smash correctly.


----------



## Cash In (Jul 16, 2020)

Probably the very first Ninja Gaiden. I've gotten pretty good at it, but it's definitely something that can drive a person insane.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 18, 2020)

The farthest I can get in Dark Souls 2 is No-Man's Wharf. I hate that dang area.

And I am still struggling with Octo Expansion despite having it for at least a year+ now. I've only got like 5 levels left to beat, but I suck at all of them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 16, 2020)

This is the hardest question for me to answer. I have never had a problem with a game being very hard. Problem l have is l can't answer this question.


----------



## amyahh (Sep 16, 2020)

Cuphead. The amount of rage I get every time I play is ridiculous


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 16, 2020)

Luxsama said:


> mario odyssey, any platformer game I just can't I'm really bad at it, most of my deaths in ssb is me falling off the map


my sister is the same with ssb. She keeps forgetting to double jump and then do the up attack. But hey if she doesn't play the game that often, then l can understand.


----------



## gh0st (Sep 16, 2020)

Hmmm... this is a good question. Cuphead gave me a lot of trouble when I got to the 2nd isle.
Also Ninja Gaiden 2 for XBOX is ridiculous.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2020)

I think Hollow Knight, in terms of most recent games I've played (and am still playing). Like some others have said, the base game is challenging enough, but some of the optional stuff is absolutely nuts.  I've really enjoyed the game so far though, and I highly recommend it if you like platforming, challenges, story, and have a lot of patience haha. I can see if you're more of a casual gamer the game might not be for you, or if you get frustrated easily because the game definitely tests your patience every now and then. If you can get past that though the game has a lot to offer and is definitely worth picking up!

I was gonna say Cuphead but I only completed the first world and haven't played it in over a year  I definitely need to get back to it eventually but I think juggling that with Hollow Knight would be a recipe for disasterl-lol


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 16, 2020)

I think this is probably gonna be laughable but for me its gotta be Shovel Knight because I never play platforming and I don't think I'm ever gonna attempt Hollow Knight ever....

Other games that were supper difficult would be most of the Touhou games (especially _Legacy of Lunatic Kingdom_ and _Unidentified Fantastic Object_) and League of Legends

I would love to try Dark Souls but my computer sucks at running it and I don't have the money to buy it again on the switch >.>


----------



## Aurita (Sep 16, 2020)

Oof also Cuphead for me, I’m just so bad at timing my jumps 

also dark souls or any soulsborne games honestly.. I suck at parrying and I have accepted this fact  needed my bf to help with Sekiro bc he’s better at parrying than me


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 17, 2020)

There's a lot of NES games that fall in this category. Ninja Gaiden, Battletoads, Castlevania, Contra, Super Mario Bros The Lost Levels... I haven't beaten any of them yet. I do want to though.


----------



## xXJessXx (Sep 7, 2021)

Cuphead, any racing game, Sekiro, and for some reason I cannot get into Call of Duty Cold War. I find this installment really different to the rest of them. I really struggle with it (even though there’s no really completing it)


----------



## skweegee (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm a hyper-casual player, so I don't really play difficult games all that often, especially games that use their high difficulty as a selling point. The most difficult game I've completed would probably be Zelda 2. I also cleared a significant portion of Call of Duty: World at War on Veteran many years ago, but got stuck on one of the missions toward the end and never ended up finishing it.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 7, 2021)

Hardcore gamers are probably going to laugh in my face, but... I'm still struggling half through _Legend of Legacy_ 
I've got the game years ago, and thus far I'm in my fifth run. Three more to go to consider it "finished". And gosh, those three dragons are outright *murderous*! I only dared to go against them in my first run with Filmia just to get them in the encyclopedia, and avoided them since.

Besides, this was my first game where levelling up was this kind of random system, which took a lot to get used too. I couldn't understand it one bit. Even more, whatever you accomplish in the current run is completely lost to the next, none of your efforts carry over except a few specific items that don't actually help that much


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 7, 2021)

The game we call life..lol

On a serious note, probably Bloodborne if we are counting games that we didn't finish. 

Otherwise, maybe Zelda 2. I don't know if I could have done it without exploiting the save states on the 3DS lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 8, 2021)

Cuphead is the hardest game that I have ever played. I have beaten two bosses they took me a couple days to get the hang of. All the other games that I have played don’t even come close to its difficulty level. I did find normal mode of Ashen Wolves dlc really hard though.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 8, 2021)

Its Bugs Bunny Rabbit Rampage SNES. Seriously that game is so hard to even beat. If you lose all your lives, you have to start all the way over from the beginning. To Quote AVGN "NO CONTINUES?!" Yes seriously there are no continues, no way of saving on what level you left off on, and you constantly have to not die. I remember screaming at this game as a kid because it was so hard.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 8, 2021)

Castlevania : Rondo of Blood. Honestly find 2D platformers harder than every other genre. Although the final battles at the end of Dragon Quest XI are virtually impossible.


----------



## Geoni (Sep 8, 2021)

Flappy bird if that counts. Copter is a similar concept so that one too.

I found Zelda 2 difficult like a lot of people. Never completed it. If you want a more unique answer there is a somewhat obscure PSP game called Death Jr. I found incredibly hard. I loved the concepts and character designs but I can understand why it remained obscure.

Usually I don't try a game if I know it's made to be impossibly hard or is hard out of poor design/mechanics.


----------



## Orius (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh, I have so many titles... I just suck at gaming in general. lol

But I guess if I have to pick one, maybe Undertale? Though that's meant to be hard.

Those retro games too like Space Invaders. Man, games today have it easy. Which is probably why I don't consider myself a gamer. lol I hate challenges in games. I like to relax and have fun.


----------



## Jaden (Sep 9, 2021)

Oof.... getting flashbacks to playing the Lion King game on my best friends Game Boy as a kid. We'd take turns to see who would get the furthest in the game but never made it very far. I swear the stampede and swinging vines were truly evil! Never actually completed the game but we had fun none the less,


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 10, 2021)

dark souls. i never had the persistence to beat it :c i remember feeling amazing whenever i successfully cleared another boss or area though. i think i stopped bc i had a problem of wanting to grind an area i was comfortable with for a while to beef up for the next area rather than practicing my techniques and just going for the new and interesting fights, and i burned myself out. idk if i would spend the time trying to beat it now though.. i tend to play a lot of cute looking games haha


----------



## ellarella (Sep 13, 2021)

games in the souls series or traditional roguelikes such as caves of qud


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 15, 2021)

I had to think about it for a bit, but Dark Souls is what I'd go with. I, uh, ended up playing an unpatched version of it since I've never bothered connecting my Xbox 360 to the internet, so it was actually much harder than the patched version that exists these days. It was really rough to begin with, but I eventually just decided to grind the hell out of it to balance out how difficult it was, and in the process ended up getting much better at the game and finally ended up beating it, but _woof_, that was not exactly a pleasant journey.

As a side note, since I've seen it mentioned a lot, Zelda II was definitely tough, and I never beat it as a kid when I played it in the Collector's Edition (though I got halfway through the game!), though I trivialized a lot of the difficulty through abusing save states when I played it on the Wii U VC, lol.


----------



## Bluelady (Sep 15, 2021)

It’s either Super Mario 64 (Ds version) or the Aladdin game. I made it up to the final level of Super Mario 64 before rage quitting.

For the Aladdin game I was trying to help my niece out of the first level. We gave up after 30 minutes, and played Pokemon: Let’s Go, Evee instead. I still don’t know why my BIL thought that it was a good idea to buy that game.


----------



## SierraMisst (Sep 22, 2021)

Probably Cuphead but I love the game, it’s great


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 10, 2021)

Dead cells. I beat the main game, but I am trying to beat the game with Boss Cells and can't even get past BC 1.  Even though its technically post game content (I think), to get the true ending you have to beat BC 5 with a certain expansion pass which I really want to do.  I can see myself beating at least 2 BC if I really commit BUT after watching playthroughs of BC 3-5 I honestly don't think I can do it which has made me less inspired to play the game. I usually am pretty good at video games, for example in Hades I beat 32 heat with several weapons (currently trying to beat 32 heat with all weapons), and at first was confident I could beat Dead cells BCs _before _I saw the playthrough of how hard it is lmao. The amount of enemies in the higher BCs is really crazy plus the fact that there is so little healing just makes it seem impossible


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 10, 2021)

Donkey Kong Country by far. I’m currently trying to 100% on my gba and the controls are... not the best to say the least lol. All of the kremkroc industries inc levels have been a nightmare.


----------



## Matt0106 (Oct 10, 2021)

Honestly, maybe I'm in the minority with this one, but I played Bayonetta 1 on Normal thinking it would be, well, normal.

It was anything but normal. I was really liking the game for about the first 5 chapters, but once the difficulty really started setting in, I could barely take it, and just wanted to finish it regardless of the score.

Haven't revisited since that playthrough.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 10, 2021)

For intentionally hard games, I'd say Cuphead, Undertale, or Super Mario Bros 2 J/Lost Levels, though I do enjoy all of them. As for games that I just can't get the hang of, I'm not super good at racing games, so I do struggle getting past 50CC in Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, though I'm pretty good at MKWii. And whilst technically a genre and not a game itself, I stink at competitive Pokémon battling. The only stat I lower is the HP down to 0, lmao

Also, it's kinda funny, but I find the FNAF games, especially FNAF 2, to be very hard. The jumpscares get stale after a while, but for me, just the thought of the animatronics moving around and being able to come into the office at any minute freaks me out. I don't think I've ever gotten past night 2 in FNAF 2 because as soon as the animatronics start moving I close the game.


----------



## vixened (Oct 11, 2021)

celeste


----------



## Loriii (Oct 11, 2021)

Prinny: Can I really be the Hero? on PSP. Controls were clunky. The jump mechanic was so stiff. I find the old Disgaea titles charming though but I wasn't a big fan of the mainline entries, so when I found out about Prinny being a spin-off and a side scroller game, I didn't think twice. It was a blast but I remember my hands getting sore at some points and more so after beating the final boss.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 17, 2021)

don’t starve. i know it’s one of those games that’s like, _intentionally _difficult, but it really is tough to keep going the longer you progress and dealing with certain hazards is insanely hard!! and annoying!!!


----------



## a potato (Oct 17, 2021)

Definitely a weird one, but hear me out. The original Harvest Moon. I can’t figure out how to progress at all, and I’ve even tried looking up guides. im such a pro gamer


----------



## StardustDandelion (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe I was underleveled or needed to grind more, but _I am Setsuna_ almost every boss felt like a brick wall of difficulty.. The last boss I tried to beat had two healing moves that is just too much!

I got so close to beating it then it healed all its health. And when it gets to half health it heals for like 3 turns back to full.

I had to stop playing the game for the sake of my mental health.


----------



## Maiana (Oct 20, 2021)

It's gotta be Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky. I got that game as a birthday gift the year it came out and it took me until around this time last year to actual beat it for the first time ;_____; 

I haven't touched the game since then lol


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 8, 2021)

I would have to say either Pokémon Super Mystery Dungeon for 3DS, or Horizon: Zero Dawn for PS4 (in hard mode).
Pokémon Mystery Dungeon was hard because of the long, drawn out dungeons that take all of your resources in limited pockets. Then, when you reach the boss, you are forced to go on with barely anything in your pockets. It’s either fight or return to the start of the dungeon. I was stuck for months because I had no resources fighting Rayquaza at the end, and I would lose no matter how hard I tried. I think I tried like 50 times before giving up. Finally, after months of not playing, I picked it up and managed to beat it randomly, but I haven’t played since because it took the fun out of the game.
Horizon: Zero Dawn is super fun and one of my favorite games ever. It has an amazing story. However, I made the mistake of trying to beat it on hard mode my first time.. boy did I do a lot of screaming and throwing remotes, lol. It’s so hard to beat the robots and bosses and sneak past them.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2021)

To be completely honest ...  probably super smash on the N64. I always played against my older brothers growing up who had the system from back when they had grown up (they are significantly older than me) so as you can imagine, they were far better practised/better at the game than me. I don't think I have ever beaten them, haven't played in years though mind you.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 18, 2021)

Sekiro...some may laugh at me legit it's not that I can't beat it I legit refuse to look up a tutorial and can never find out where to go...(doesn't really help that the boss is a PAINNN) but my first option was going to be Dark Souls bc I could only get passed the 2nd boss by myself others I needed help same with Dark Souls 3


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm choosing this based on the perceived difficulty at the time I played it, and for that, I have to say FFXIII. I hit so, so, so, SO many brickwalls during that game because back then I would run from everything instead of grind so boss fights were absolutely heinous. Booted up one of my old saves for old time's sake and a mixture of understanding I gotta grind + experience playing other FF games I steamrolled all the bosses LMAO

As for hard games currently, I gotta say the Binding of Isaac and before someones inevitably tells me "ez lols" let me explain.
I've put an insane amount of time into this game across three platforms, I am good at this game, but it is hard ! Some bossfights you can steamroll no problem, others even have secrets to beating them instantaneously, and others are purposefully made super hard no matter the items, trinkets, and passives you've got stacked. It's taken me about two years to become familiar with maybe half of the items in the game, learn most of the bosses, and have a few synergies memorized-- I still have not beaten the Hush (an infamously hard boss fight because of it's health). This game is unforgiving to newcomers and the learning curve can be steep. Oh you want increased damage, sure but now you've got two hearts instead of three. Oh, you also want this very good item from the devil room? I'm taking the remaining two hearts you have-- hope you have spirit hearts or it's game over. Your down to half a heart with a pill that you haven't previously used during this run so It can be any pill? Here's explosive diarrhea, hope you don't blow yourself up ! The game even subtly taunt you by showing you your winning streak? now, how can that be a taunt? well, it goes below zero. Meaning, if you keep dying, you could find yourself at something like -47 wins. 

My point is, TBOI is a very fun game but with constantly changing rooms and overall rng playing a huge role in how your run is going to go, your only chance at getting good is understanding you're gonna have your cheeks clapped time and time again. And the minute you think you're getting good? Great, move to hard mode and let me know how the champion versions of not only the regular enemies but bosses go. This game's longevity over the years comes from how difficult and neverending the game gets, and character and item unlockables make it hard (hah) to put down. But overall, the hardest game I've ever played is TBOI.


----------



## Valzed (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm going to sound really old but here goes... the hardest game I ever played was the very first The Legend of Zelda. I played it when it originally released here in the US. This was back when there was no internet & no guide books. There were a couple of video game magazines (google what a magazine is) that would share tips and info but we had to use our own allowance to buy them so we didn't get them all the time. One of the reasons it was so hard for me was that I didn't own an NES. My bestie and her older brother owned the NES. We always had to take turns with her brother & his friends and since it wasn't my system I didn't always get to pick what we played even when it was my friend's turn. The best time I ever had playing that LoZ was when both my bestie & her brother got grounded at the same time for breaking their mom's favorite decorative plate while playing tag in the house. Her brother's best friend was part of the game so he got in trouble with their mom as well. (He wasn't allowed to go over or even call the house for a week,) I wasn't there that day as I was out with my mom so I didn't get in trouble with their mom. As part of the grounding their mom let me borrow the NES and games for the whole time the two of them were grounded! She let me take it to my house since she knew & trusted my parents. Since I'm an only child I didn't have to share the NES with anyone for a whole week! I honestly almost cried when the week was up and I had to give the NES back.


----------



## Jujuwah (Nov 19, 2021)

Outlast 2, the uncharted series aside from uncharted 4 that was a good not super hard and when i first played state of decay 2 on lethal difficulty. it gave me hell!! now i can manage lethal, its not that bad after beating it many times i learned the mechanics


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 30, 2021)

The Witness and Maquette, two puzzle games that took me too long to figure out. Who the heck thought that using bird noises as a clue for how many numbers to put was a good idea.


----------



## shendere (Dec 8, 2021)

Hardest game I've ever played and one of my absolute favorites is *Bloodborne* ♡


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Dec 16, 2021)

Way back in the dark ages there was a PC game called 7th guest that was a puzzle style game kind of like Myst, except horror themed. 

You had to unlock each room with a puzzle both me and my dad worked on it and probably took us 2 months to finish. 

One particular aggravating puzzle was a chessboard of all knights and you had to switch the black and white sides using only their moves and if you messed up the puzzle reset.

My dad is a pretty avid chess player and he actually had to bring out a physical chess board and keep trying it to figure it out


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2021)

Ninja Gaiden for the original Xbox. Died over 10-20 times on the first boss alone. That game is ridiculous!


----------



## CrossYuuki (Dec 26, 2021)

Oh man probably Halo 3 trying to beat the campaign on legendary with all the skulls turned on, now that is near impossible but we did it


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I have yet to play a game harder than FLIPPING SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE!!!!
Being released on the Gamecube, one cam expect the psysics to not be perfect, BUT SUNSHINES IS JUST TRASH. THE GOSH DANG SHADOW RAY THINGGY BOSS WAS SO HARD BECAUSE AFTER THEY GET DOWN TO THEIR SMALLEST SIZE THEY CHASE YOU AND ITS VERY EASY TO GET KNOCKED FROM HERE TO THERE. AND DONT GET ME STARTED ON SAND BIRD. ALSO I SOMETIMES FIND MY SELF CLIPPING THOUGH THINGS WHYYYY?!?! ALSO THERE ARE SOME TROLLS THAT ARE VERY CRUEL LIKE WHY WOULD YOU PUT THOSE IN A ALREADY HARD ENOUGH GAME?!?!?! I have yet to beat sunshine


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 6, 2022)

For me personally The Witcher 3, definitely probably not the hardest game out there but for me it's a lot more challenging than the typical relaxing laid back games I play.  But I love it


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 8, 2022)

_The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_. Yes, the temples in _Majora's Mask_ were stupidly difficult (especially the Great Bay Temple), but at least the game is short. There is a LOT of back-tracking and like 10 dungeons in TP. I've been playing since the sixth grade (three years) and I'm STILL stuck on the Lakebed Temple, which is only the third dungeon!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 8, 2022)

Bugs Bunny Rabbit Rampage from SNES. Seriously that game is so hard to even beat. If you lose all your lives, you have to start all the way over from the beginning. To Quote AVGN "NO CONTINUES?!" Yes seriously there are no continues, no way of saving on what level you left off on, and you constantly have to not die. I remember screaming at this game as a kid because it was so hard.

I tried playing it again but its still too hard.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2022



CrazyMario64 said:


> I have yet to play a game harder than FLIPPING SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE!!!!
> Being released on the Gamecube, one cam expect the psysics to not be perfect, BUT SUNSHINES IS JUST TRASH. THE GOSH DANG SHADOW RAY THINGGY BOSS WAS SO HARD BECAUSE AFTER THEY GET DOWN TO THEIR SMALLEST SIZE THEY CHASE YOU AND ITS VERY EASY TO GET KNOCKED FROM HERE TO THERE. AND DONT GET ME STARTED ON SAND BIRD. ALSO I SOMETIMES FIND MY SELF CLIPPING THOUGH THINGS WHYYYY?!?! ALSO THERE ARE SOME TROLLS THAT ARE VERY CRUEL LIKE WHY WOULD YOU PUT THOSE IN A ALREADY HARD ENOUGH GAME?!?!?! I have yet to beat sunshine


LOL I don't blame you for getting mad. Super Mario Sunshine is my least favorite 3D Mario game. The part I hate most of all is the blue coins like seriously most of the shine sprites are locked behind blue coins.


----------



## michito (Mar 9, 2022)

In general, I'm bad at most games that require me do something other than press A to read text lol but the only game that I havent been able to beat yet is Trauma Center.
It's very funny to check videos of operations I'm stuck in and seeing the comments section full of people hating on the patient tho, we are all on this together....


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 10, 2022)

Super Mario Sunshine. I hated the controls but its a really nice game!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 20, 2022)

Elden Ring has probably taken the top spot for me in hardest games. Never played a Dark Souls game before in my life, but I feel like this one being a massive open world and not being told anything makes it harder than past installments in that regard. I'm learning everything from scratch and there is A LOT to learn.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 21, 2022)

Super Mario Sunshine was pretty difficult, honestly. I’d say it’s that one for me.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 21, 2022)

Like many here already said, Super Mario Sunshine. 

I also found Super Mario Odyssey difficult at times though. It was an overall easy game, but some of the moons were kind of hard to get and the last boss fight took me a while.


----------



## brandonisntnoob (Mar 22, 2022)

annabull said:


> Hey guys, what is the hardest game you've ever played???


Animal crossing new horizons


----------



## Flicky (Mar 25, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Bugs Bunny Rabbit Rampage from SNES. Seriously that game is so hard to even beat. If you lose all your lives, you have to start all the way over from the beginning. To Quote AVGN "NO CONTINUES?!" Yes seriously there are no continues, no way of saving on what level you left off on, and you constantly have to not die. I remember screaming at this game as a kid because it was so hard.


I remember that game! I always got to the same stage and lost - I think it was the one that was Goldilocks themed? It had a house at the beginning of the stage. I may have made it to the martian level once as well.

Not sure if I'd still find it as hard now, but I was rubbish at the SNES Animaniacs game. I could never really tell what lane my Warner was lined up in, so I'd constantly fall everywhere. I'm still pretty sure I was only a 1-2 pixels out most times.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Mar 25, 2022)

michito said:


> In general, I'm bad at most games that require me do something other than press A to read text lol but the only game that I havent been able to beat yet is Trauma Center.
> It's very funny to check videos of operations I'm stuck in and seeing the comments section full of people hating on the patient tho, we are all on this together....


I totally forgot about Trauma Center until now! I used to love the game...tricky multitasking.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 25, 2022)

Oh geez. I’m not one to play hard games and those I had troubles with, I got better at when I got older. Recently, Pokémon Legends Arceus had some ridiculously hard bosses. In the past I had troubles with the Shadow Queen in Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door. There is a few games I never beaten, but that’s mainly because I wanted to do something else or have no time to complete it. It’s been years since I’ve played MGS4 but I believe it was pretty challenging. Man I should play that again sometime. One game I never got good at was Smash Bros, tho to be fair, Im not found of most competitive games. I know lot of those old games are pretty hard like OG Mario Bros. Beat that but only with save states. Can’t remember any other games tho.


----------



## Dinosauuur (Mar 27, 2022)

Super Mario Sunshine was SOOOOOO HARD. I still work on it from time to time but man some of those levels are ridiculous. 

Another game I'm having a hard time with right now is Thumper. I'm so determined to finish it but I'm not sure I ever will lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

Probably Elden Ring. 

I mean...it is pretty fun. I don't think I am "terrible" at it. But I am currently not playing it...because I wasn't making too much advancement in the story. Lol. I fully grasp the things that need to be done in order to get better. So, it's not like I am completely lost. But, yeah...I also feel like it simply isn't my style of game.


----------



## Leemaster777 (Apr 9, 2022)

While I've played some really tough games (stuff like Battletoads and Prinny: Dawn of Operation Panties Dood), I haven't beaten those games.

I have, however, beaten Cuphead, the Undertale Genocide route, and Hades with Extremer Measures active.

I do eventually want to go back and beat Battletoads, however. That's on my gaming bucket list.


----------



## solace (Apr 9, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> For me personally The Witcher 3, definitely probably not the hardest game out there but for me it's a lot more challenging than the typical relaxing laid back games I play.  But I love it


Witcher 3 is a hard game! The side stories in that game are often times sad and I often found it difficult to make choices. Gwent was an awesome little side game. 

Glad you played it. Such a beautiful game.


----------



## _confused_piplup_ (Apr 18, 2022)

I think mine are Shin Megami Tensei IV and Dark Souls.
Well, I think there are some games that don't come to my mind right now, which were hard enough that I stopped playing them. On top of those there is Shin Megami Tensei IV: I knew the story was great and I really appreciated the aesthetic around it. However, it was just too hard for me. Many times I thought to change the difficulty to easy but the gamer part of myself didn't really want to lol.
So yeah, after the first missions I gave up because it took me much time and found it a little punishing. It was my first Shin Megami Tensei game btw.

Dark Souls, it is hard but I am going ahead. My first souls like game was Bloodborne, that I LOVED. But it was a very particular game, because just like Dark Souls, you have to figure out many things on your own and indeed I was a bit confused when first playing Bloodborne. Dark Souls is my second souls game and i think it's way harder than Bloodborne. Playing Dark Souls as your first souls game and not watching videos to guide you or reading wikis, makes the game even harder imo. I wasn't completely blind playing Dark Souls, so maybe that helped. I like it, but it's also kinda hard. I am learning tho and i m having fun playing it. I hope I will finish it at some point lol 

Last but not least, I don't consider these games hard, but maybe "frustrating". It's pretty personal so it's probably just me lol, but I have much difficulty in adapting to games like COD, but especially to Smash bros. I haven't these games, it's mainly when my friends come over that we play them, but I am incapable lol. COD maybe a lil better, but smash is something I have never managed to properly play lol. I often can't really understand where my character is on the screen and at some point I will always jump off the battling field and loose.


----------

